

Ask HN: A Colombian Developer in the US / EU - Astantler

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a Colombian developer who has 4+ yrs experience, two and a half as a Java developer (JSP, Servlet 2.0, ZK Framework) and another 2 years (actually) working with SOA Middleware (IBM WESB, IBM Integration Bus &#x2F; Message Broker).
I will get my degree in april but i want to grow, and i&#x27;m sure of something: Colombia has a bad C.S. education and the software development companies uses a lot of &quot;Anti-Patterns&quot;. Developing software for Colombian companies is more based on a &quot;political subject&quot; (Managers putting a lot of pressure in projects bad planned, bad executed) than a well planed and developed projects.
Well, i want to work outside Colombia, in US &#x2F; EU, explore another possibilites and grow my skills.<p>The exact question is: if you are an employeer and i say to you: &quot;Well, i&#x27;m in diapers, i&#x27;ve worked with Java and i&#x27;ve worked with middleware but i want to learn and i want to really work in a foreign country&quot;, is there any possibility, based on my skills?<p>It could be sound absurd, but i&#x27;m asking this because i see that most startups - software companies really need high skilled persons rather than my skillset, so, is there any possibility? Any advice for a young programmer with my education and experience to work abroad?<p>Thank you
======
anovikov
Well, your skills are a lot into corporate world, there is little application
for all this in startups, so keeping focused on these will mean you will stuck
in politically-laden, bad planned, bad executed projects forever, in Colombia
or elsewhere. Go learn Javascript or Objective C, and freelance, starting with
odesk.com then moving on to some better sources of work, then you will be
probably hired to a U.S. startup (or even find youself in such a comfortable
position freelancing that you won't wish to move on elsewhere).

~~~
Astantler
It's true. My main field of work is the Enterprise world (and i'm feeling
stuck on it). I will take in account such recommendations.

Thank you

